
With Hacks and Cameras, Beijing’s Electronic Dragnet Closes on Hong Kong - baylearn
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/25/technology/hong-kong-national-security-law.html
======
baylearn
Twitter thread by the author of the article:
[https://twitter.com/paulmozur/status/1298185498062594050](https://twitter.com/paulmozur/status/1298185498062594050)

